
Browsershots : Test your website in different browsers - pclark
http://browsershots.org/
======
alexk
You still need to test your interface and scripts interactively, the ideal
solution would be remote access to your page.

~~~
JoelSutherland
This can be accomplished with:

<http://crossbrowsertesting.com/>

The service allows you to pick your platform and installed browsers and then
do whatever you wish on a virtualized instance. You can get 5 minutes free,
otherwise there are paid options.

------
timf
Does anyone have experience with getting mechanical turk workers to test some
specific OS+browser combination for you? Be it a screenshot delivery of a
specific page, test a javascript widget and report, etc.? Seems like it would
be a good use of .05 cents or what not to get some data on oddball platforms.

------
mnemonik
I have seen this one before, and if you want a bunch of screen shots,
especially from some of the lesser used OS/browser combos, your going to have
to sit there and hit "extend" on your 30 minute lease time of their services
at least four or five times. Their ETA is generally way off.

That said, its nice when you don't have the option to access your page through
some different OS and browser combos, plus they will let you download all the
screenshots in an archive.

------
pj
This is a really really good site. For many reasons, first, it's works very
well for FREE. I use it all the time.

The way it work is, you post your link and then remote browsers get the url
and shortly thereafter, they take a full length screen shot of your web page.

Paying gets priority placement, but even with sites that require javascript,
if the page has JS in the onload, then that will run before the screen grab if
there's enough time.

------
okeumeni
Pretty nice App, I've use it before. I just dont want to stay there wait for
my turn in queue. You may want to improve that.

------
bprater
Impressive list. OSX could use a few more browsers, but I'm surprised just how
many Linux/Windows browsers they have available.

I've been doing a lot more web testing for a project this week, this might
save me some serious time hunting down problems.

~~~
harpastum
If you're looking for OSX browser testing, you should check out
www.browsrcamp.com . It supports almost all OSX browsers (although only safari
is free), and there isn't a 2+ hour wait.

------
amix
Multiple VM Wares running different versions of IE is pretty solid for
testing.

------
captainobvious
Violates the EULAs of most of these programs. Someone should get it taken down
if we have any respect for copyright law.

